# what to do after an ore/aqua regia mess up



## cybob (Nov 18, 2011)

Hello,from what i have read so far is that putting crushed ore directly into aqua regia is not the right method. 
But that's what I've done. What i have is some orange cloudy liquid and some mud.Is there a way to salvage it? or just start over from scratch?
Thank You , cybob


----------



## Harold_V (Nov 18, 2011)

cybob said:


> Hello,from what i have read so far is that putting crushed ore directly into aqua regia is not the right method.
> But that's what I've done. What i have is some orange cloudy liquid and some mud.Is there a way to salvage it? or just start over from scratch?
> Thank You , cybob


How much ore?
What does the (head) assay show?

Harold


----------



## cybob (Nov 18, 2011)

about 1lb of rocks that i thought might contain gold or silver.
never assayed 
used sodium nitrate 80g to make the nitric acid then mixed 3 x hydrochloric acid to get the aqua regia
dumped all into a jar for a couple days then filtered everything that would pour out .that left mud in one
jar and orange cloudy in other
cybob


----------



## Reno Chris (Nov 18, 2011)

Rich gold ore may contain something in the range of one once of gold per ton. If you got 100% of the gold out of a one pound sample, we are talking about less than 0.02 grams. That would be a piece of gold smaller than a pinhead and of a value of 86 cents - even at current high prices. 

I'd test it for gold with stannous chloride. It may not even have any gold in it.


----------



## cybob (Nov 18, 2011)

Thank You , will post results=pink , must wait till I get powdered tin. tried it with ground up tin but i fear contaminated. so pink may be wrong 
cybob


----------



## Johnnysau (Apr 9, 2012)

Just checking math .02 Grams is $4.48, not .86 Cents. Im i wrong. Need some double checking here. Based on 1644.00 Gold @ 24 K

Thanks Johnnysau :|

OOPS coming up with 1.06 Now! Sorry


----------



## Geo (Apr 9, 2012)

Johnny, notice the date of the post. spot price may have changed since then.


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Jan 10, 2013)

Johnnysau,

Your math is also off.

$1,644.00 per ozt / 31.1 grams per ozt = $52.86 per gram

$52.86 per gram * .02 grams = $1.057.

Dave

Just noticed you corrected it. 8)


----------

